# Wellgo WPD-823 for road cycling?



## fletchersteel (May 11, 2011)

A friend of mine gave me a set of Wellgo WPD-823 pedals that were lightly used off his daughters bike. I'm a noob to the clipless pedal thing and didn't know if these 823's would be worth my time and money to buy shoes for? I've heard that they are mtb pedals, and that they are not SPD compatible, plus they are not the easiest to unclip from. I'm looking to get into some clipless pedals, but I can't afford to mortage the hose on shoes and pedals.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

There's nothing wrong with using MTB pedals on a road bike. I've seen many people do it, and have considered doing it myself. 
As for road pedals, you can get some Look KEO easy or some Shimano 105's that are fantastic and not expensive. Check out ribble cycles for gread deals.
You can start off with inexpensive shoes, and get some inserts to help prevent hot spots. You can get started for under $100 total.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I have no firsthand experience with these pedals so can't comment on their performance, but FWIW they_ are_ SPD compatible, so if you do decide to give them a try and don't like them, as long as you stay with an SPD compatible pedal you can still use your shoes.

*Or*, plan ahead and buy shoes compatible with both 2 hole (SPD) and three hole (LOOK, SPD-SL) cleats, giving you more pedal options.

One potential downside I see in those pedals is that they only offer 4 degrees of float. That makes proper cleat set up critical for some riders and (even then) may not offer adequate float.


----------

